# watermelon



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I had some nice size melons in my garden, cut up 4 of them and pressed them out. Juice would make a 4% brew, I added honey to make it 12% PAV/V. It has a beautiful color. If anyone else tries to make it I'd suggest go ahead and run it through the apple crusher/food mill prior to pressing as I could have had more juice that way. I got 3 G from the four.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Always wanted to try that, let us know!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Sounds great! However, I just had a watermelon wine failure.
I ran 4 melons through a food processor and got 2 gallon of juice.
I have been careful about getting the proper SG on my meads, but
had a brain fart and figured it was so sweet it surely didn't need any
more sugar. About 4-5 weeks later I had a really rotten brew who's 
stink can't be washed from the 2 gallon plastic bucket. Oh, well
I had a watermelon surplus too, but would have rather drank it
then trashed it. Chalk it up, egh!


----------

